# Cat Trees!



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

So Peach has been with us right at a week now and we decided to splurge early for Christmas and get the cats a new tree (the old one has long been ready for retirement). The cats were super excited and actually played on it together! They are still getting used to each other so this was big. Well, they were too fast for my poor camera to catch any good playing action pics of them together. But here's a couple of what I got 

I'm sure it's been done before, but I'd love to see YOUR kitties enjoying their trees (or other toys- I love happy playing kitty pics)


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cat trees can be awesome! They are certainly strange looking things and people who don't have cats don't quite understand them. One I heard questioned if "that thing" was connected to "your religion"... Made me laugh. Glad your furry kids are enjoying the new one. It looks like there's lots of opportunity for fun.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the expressions! 80


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is an awesome cat tree! We are ready to buy another one for Chino & Shadow.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

jking - That tree looks nice, your kitties sure look happy on it


----------

